

Ageing rates vary widely, says study - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-33409604

======
tokenadult
Link to the study referenced in this article, "Quantification of biological
aging in young adults" Published online before print July 6, 2015, doi:
10.1073/pnas.1506264112 PNAS July 6, 2015:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/07/01/1506264112](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/07/01/1506264112)

